# Round 2?



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

As reported in the Hobby News Forum at Cult's board, Tom Lowe has left RC2 and is forming a new company called Round 2.











Let the speculation and rumors begin!


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

BIG FRANKIE! BIG FRANKIE! BIG FRANKIE!

James


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

BTW, I better not see any of the people who really ragged on him for selling out to now do an about face and start complimenting, and other general sucking up, to him to try and get him to do model kits again.

James


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

On Cultmans board it said the message was posted at the JL board. I looked all over for it and couldn't find the posting. I have a feeling its just wishful hoping.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I never ragged on Tom, so do I get to suck up?


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

It doesn't say what Round 2 is though. No real reason to get excited yet. If he wanted to stay in models, it wouldn't make any sense to sell his model company. 

Is it April again?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

It would make sense to sell it if RC2 paid him more than it was worth.


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=115381&page=1&pp=15&highlight=Lowe

Found this thread on the Slot cars forum.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I was disappointed with the sale, but I never blamed Mr. Lowe...he made a good business decision. Best of luck to him with whatever Round 2 is. :wave:


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

James - why not?

Aren't people free to change their mind? Like, when I joined the board it was to get a Seaview, Spindrift and a Proteus. Figure kits? Crap! Now? I'm buying multiple copies of figure kits and stacking them up in the basement!

Huzz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I never _blamed _him - wave 24 mil under my nose and you can have just about everything I own! I was just rather furious due to the results.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I hope hee repops all the kits again! I'm sure R/C didn't want them!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Maybe he isn't even in the same market...we need more info.

MMM


----------



## Guess Who (May 19, 2004)

Looks like "Slot Cars" and those Memory Lane things (Toys, etc...)
which RC has no interest in.

Probably agreed not to get into diecast or models which RC is into.

Hey Dave, you going to work (again) for Tom on the Slot Car stuff?

Guess Who


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

JamesDFarrow said:


> BIG FRANKIE! BIG FRANKIE! BIG FRANKIE!
> 
> James


Ya just gotta love "never say never" attitudes!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Well, it's still too early for me to get all excited about it, but... I'm hopefully optimistic that this will lead to more good things in the future. We'll have to keep an eye on 'Round 2'.

- GJS


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

interesting . 
hb


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

A quick google search yields nothing, though at this stage, I wouldn't expect it to.


I look forward to the announcement of Round 2's buisness line.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Maybe he formed the company to do some projects he's been meaning to get _'Round To_.


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

lets hope and pray . ill even sell tom back the polar lights company that i bought in the "make money now!!!!!!!!" thread .seriously i hope he goes back to his roots and does what we loved about polar lights


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Not to be a pessimist, but he could very well go into an entirely different business and stay away from models, either because of personal interests or because of contract obligations like James (Guess Who) said.

José


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Contracts can be amended with the consent of both parties.

If RC2 has no interest in models but wants to keep on with Johnny Lightning type cars, they may be satisfied to let Tom produce plastic model kits as long as he does not compete with them by making more die-cast cars.

Huzz


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> _If RC2 has no interest in models but wants to keep on with Johnny Lightning type cars, they may be satisfied to let Tom produce plastic model kits as long as he does not compete with them by making more die-cast cars. _


Yes, yes!
Buy back the STAR TREK license and produce a *Galaxy*-class kit!
:thumbsup:


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Dave Hussey said:


> Contracts can be amended with the consent of both parties.
> 
> If RC2 has no interest in models but wants to keep on with Johnny Lightning type cars, they may be satisfied to let Tom produce plastic model kits as long as he does not compete with them by making more die-cast cars.
> 
> Huzz


True, but the news of RC2 re-popping Trek kits is not good news for Round 2 producing plastic _Trek _ models. As for other subjects, well, that's up to the parties and Tom's desires.

José


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, whatever the venture, I certainly wish Tom he best of luck!


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Whatever he does, let's not nag him into trek kits AGAIN.

PL started off with a unique line of pop culture kits until the trekkies sank their teeth into it and we ended up with another company making trek kits. Let Mr. Lowe do what he wants and don't badger him about trek.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Brent, quit whining. As much as that license cost, I don't blame PL one bit for focusing on Trek for a while. Look at how much non-Trek stuff they did before that point. Although I'll admit there are plenty of Aurora kits that I'd still like to see repopped...the Knights (including the un-released Green Knight) and the wildlife kits would be a nice start. Zorro, the Lone Ranger, and Tonto would be on my wish list, too.


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Or*

Or Tom Lowe could just hire me for a large salary to act as personal advisor and consultant into new business ventures!


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

Otto69 said:


> Or Tom Lowe could just hire me for a large salary to act as personal advisor and consultant into new business ventures!


Nothing personal, but this board would be the last place I would look for advice on business matters.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey...I'm working on my MBA!

Slowly...


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

ChrisDoll said:


> Nothing personal, but this board would be the last place I would look for advice on business matters.


ChrisDoll, have I got a business venture  for _you_!

José


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

El Gato said:


> ChrisDoll, have I got a business venture for _you_!
> 
> José


I signed up for that and didn't get dick! :hat:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

ChrisDoll said:


> I signed up for that and didn't get dick! :hat:


Funny.... I signed up & I got d***ed. :freak:


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

You're not mustangmuscle, are you Prince?? 

José


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

*Tom Read This Please*

This is good news. I've met and interviewed Tom twice so my guess is:

RC2 does not want to do figure kits so they may let him as it does not compete with them. 
RC2 has the Star Trek license and maybe the will let Tom's new company make 350th kits for them as he and Sasser have the experience otherwise he probalby won't make Star Trek kits.

Tom *really* wanted to make Gigantic Frankenstein but his manager was against it. This time looks better for Gigantic Frankenstein as hindsight shows the business objections were irrelevant. A cool kit like this would get Round 2 attention and credibilty.

I hope Tom has poached Sasser from other companies as Round 2 could make incredbly detailed spaceships which fans want to buy. Serenity from the new Firefly movie!

How about remaking the Marx tin Superman vs. The airplane? Ideal Batman toys from the sixties although rights may be tied up?

Are their job applications open? I live near Indiana, majored in business and have a toy collection that shows I know what I'm talking about.

Frank


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

How do we know that Mr Lowes new company is even going to produce toys n models? Just curious


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

RC-2 is not getting out of the model kit business.
You can trust me on that.

Dave


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

The name of the company, "Round 2", seems to imply that it would be another company with similar products to Round 1, i.e. "Playing Mantis." However, it may just be called that because he is starting a second company. So we can only hope the figure kit industry stays alive. I'm curious to whatever it eventually turns out to be though.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> _PL started off with a unique line of pop culture kits until the trekkies sank their teeth into it and we ended up with another company making trek kits_.


  Yeah, right.
We "TREK" fans forced PL into making "TREK" kits.


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

It's true, I saw the article in an, um, newspaper,yeah that's it! I saw a bunch of overweight guys dressed in Trek uniforms and waving fake phasers in a standoff with police at the PL loading docks! I swear it's true!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Was one of the guys Frakes?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Or maybe Shatner?


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Spock!!!!


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

OR Maybe BIG BARBARA CARRERA! BIG BARBARA CARRERA! with "Glow In The Dark" Uh,...Options yeah Dat's the Ticket ARE YA" LISTENIN' Mr. Lowe?


Aw I just hope You guys FINALLY get that Big Boris! I just don't care for Funny Monsters (Like the Monster Rods)

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Actually, I would prefer the BIG King Kong figure that was planned.
Don't know how much work was done but it may have neen quite a lot
if it was due for announcement.

Is there enough time to get it out in time for the Jackson movie (which has people going nuts over it after only seeing the trailer).

James


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Dave Metzner said:


> RC-2 is not getting out of the model kit business.
> You can trust me on that.
> 
> Dave


No, but it gives them a reason to get out of the *sci-fi model kit business*, which we know they were never any good at in the first place.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I would like to see the Gigantic King Kong too but the RKO one, not the 
new Kong that looks like a regular zoo gorilla.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I would like to warn against the expectation thatRound 2 will produce new plastic figure models and will take on a Star Trek license. 

All this speculation surrounding Round Two and its product lines seems to me a waste of time.
I know Tom Lowe pretty well, having worked for him for almost 7 years, I'm sure that he will make his plans known in due course.

Dave


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Given that RC2 has both the Trek and the Star Wars license, it's especially unlikely that any other U.S. company would be able to produce any new kits from either franchise for the forseeable future. I don't see them letting those go anytime soon.

Hopefully we'll hear something soon regarding the nature of Round Two. It might be good to keep one thing in mind.... Playing Mantis was around for a while before the Polar Lights brand was started up. Plastic kits weren't in the original offerings of Mr. Lowe's first company... there's no reason to expect any different from Round Two.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

DinoMike said:


> Given that RC2 has both the Trek and the Star Wars license, it's especially unlikely that any other U.S. company would be able to produce any new kits from either franchise for the forseeable future. I don't see them letting those go anytime soon.


I don't know about that. RC2 didn't *pursue* the SW and ST licenses - they got them *by default* as they assimilated other companies that had them. Not once has Trek or SW been a motivating factor in their decisions.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Ziz said:


> Not once has Trek or SW been a motivating factor in their decisions.


 How do you know this insider information? It's probably a safe bet to say their prime motivation for buy Playing Mantis was to corner the die-cast market. However, there is no reason to discount the ST and SW licenses weren't motivating factors also. I'm sure they're keeping their eyes on the bottom lines for all products currently for sale bearing those licenses.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

to findout more about Round 2 go to the Slot Car Box Stock and Collecting BB On Hobby Talk and read the thread "Tom Lowe on the move"


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

When ya coming home, Shane?,er, Tom?:lol: Baby needs a new pair of shoes!, er, Wonder Woman, Big Frankie, Penquin, etc,etc,etc, yada,yada,yada. Nothing confirmed about any of this I take it? Nothing official with "bona fides"? Holding breath...T.U.C.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

From the way things look now... unless ya want slot cars, you're out of luck....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dave Metzner said:


> to findout more about Round 2 go to the Slot Car Box Stock and Collecting BB On Hobby Talk and read the thread "Tom Lowe on the move"


 Whoah! That's WAY too long to wade through! Any pertinant specific post numbers to read?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

you'll find out all that matters in the first two or three pages of the thread.


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

CaptFrank said:


> Yeah, right.
> We "TREK" fans forced PL into making "TREK" kits.


Its true !!! I've seen a pic of that Clinton juror from Trekkies holding a phaser to Tom's head........


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dave Metzner said:


> you'll find out all that matters in the first two or three pages of the thread.


 Hrrm. Yeah, I love scavenger hunts....

Okay, about halfway down page two I found this (with a massive headache after reading 40 posts full of unfamiliar slot car jargon):



> *motorcitytoyz*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So I guess we may as well shut up about him doing models.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Slot cars?

Are we talking about those electric race tracks with a trench in the middle to keep the cars from flying off? 

Those sets we had as kids?

They make model kits for those things?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Well, there goes that plastic hope. Oh well. In reality, I wasn't thinking that Lowe would do kits again so soon.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I just got this email:

(BatToys) & gang -

I've spoken with Tom Lowe just a week ago. He does not own Polar 
Lights any more either. He can't do model kits or diecast for a few 
years because of a non-compete agreement with RC2. He has retained a 
couple of other things and is looking into new areas.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

If Tom is going to make slot cars, PLEASE make them hyper-detailed. 

Todays slot cars look like globs of plastic. The old Aurora HO Batmobile was very detailed and accurate. Not referring to the K&B Aurora which was not as detailed.

Would like to see the Batman Begins Batmobile.


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

Ziz said:


> I don't know about that. RC2 didn't *pursue* the SW and ST licenses - they got them *by default* as they assimilated other companies that had them. Not once has Trek or SW been a motivating factor in their decisions.


It's true with the Star Trek licence that RC2 swallowed up when they bought Playing Mantis and Polar Lights. But to be fair, I believe RC2 went out and bought the Star Wars licence themselves, much to our surprise!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

First, as has been mentioned, there are still some years left on Tom's non-compete clause. So that nixes models in the near future.
Weather they wanted them or not, RC2 has the licenses to SW and ST.
So, until those expire, I doubt anyone else in the USA is going to be doing kits from either.

So, lets hope that Tom's slot cars do well.
He stays in good business shape.
When things are all free and clear, and the market is right, maybe we will see models again.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hope I'm not speaking out of turn, as i'm not a regular here but do most of my posting on the slot car boards. I stumbled on this thread while trolling Google for any new dirt on Round 2. 

While the no-compete clause sucks, isn't it possible that when it ends, Tom will repop more old Aurora stuff? Or would that not be a good thing? I can't tell for sure from this thread, as many of you guys seem to be looking for Star Wars and Star Trek stuff, which obviously was not Aurora's realm. I'm thinking, though, that he liked using Aurora subjects because the copyrights are abandoned and the legal issues are dead... that's what made it easy for him to repop the old Aurora Thunderjet/Tuff Ones cars...

Bat Toys, have you seen the Playing Mantis/Johnny Lightning Batmobile slot car released in the last couple of years? Pardon me if I'm wrong, but your post made it sound as if you might not have seen it. It's not as detailed as the old Aurora HO scale car, but I wouldn't call it a glob of plastic either. I'd be interested to hear what you think of it. It's not the George Barris TV version. If I remember correctly what I read from other Bat-enthusiasts, it's the 1960's comic book version. There are some pics of it here:

http://www.homeracingworld.com/batman.htm

Again, sorry if you're aware of this one already... 

--rick


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think Tom and Dave Metzner (or somebody up there) once told us that they've repopped all the Aurora stuff they felt they could make money on, and even if PL still existed, they wouldn't be doing any more. I think.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Damn...no Knights...no Zorro...no Lone Ranger...


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

John P said:


> I never _blamed _him - wave 24 mil under my nose and you can have just about everything I own!


I'd take 24 cents and use it to buy a better computer! AAAARGH!!

Got dropped and double posted, you see...


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

John P said:


> I never _blamed _him - wave 24 mil under my nose and you can have just about everything I own!


Pretty brash, John, considering that you just posted photos of all those cool kits you've got stashed in your basement. Twenty four mil, eh? Let me just see how much is in my coin jar.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Dave Metzner said:


> RC-2 is not getting out of the model kit business.
> You can trust me on that. Dave


I do, and that's the best news I've gotten since Mrs. McG informed me that we were having pizza buns for dinner tonight.

Thanks Dave!


----------

